# USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) Acceptance Rate & Minimum GPA



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2019)

According to data from our Application Tracker the reported acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for USC's School of Cinematic Arts are the following:














 USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


	 					MFA students learn in the most state of the art facilities rivaling the most advanced production companies in the world. You'll hone your talent...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 15, 2016








3.29 star(s)





Reviews: 7
Questions: 8
Category: California







USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   365   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   365   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
180   out of   365   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



USC - Directing/Film Production

*FilmSchool.org USC Acceptance Rate:* 32% (73 out of 230 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.4
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 3
*Earliest Interview Date: *January 6
*Earliest Decision Date: *January 25














 USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA)


	 					The Peter Stark Producing Program will expose an aspiring producer to the full spectrum of the entertainment business.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 15, 2016
Questions: 2
Category: California







USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) Acceptance Rate






29%

Admitted
38   out of   132   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
19   out of   132   Waitlisted



57%

*Not Admitted*
75   out of   132   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



USC - Peter Stark Producing Program

*FilmSchool.org USC Acceptance Rate:* 26% (27 out of 103 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.39
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 11
*Earliest Interview Date: *January 19
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 16














 USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)


	 					The Master of Fine Arts degree in Writing for Screen and Television, is an intensive two-year degree program that concentrates on writing.
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 3
Category: California







USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) Acceptance Rate






25%

Admitted
55   out of   218   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
9   out of   218   Waitlisted



71%

*Not Admitted*
154   out of   218   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



USC - Writing for Screen and TV

*FilmSchool.org USC Acceptance Rate:* 26% (39 out of 159 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.9
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 23
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 25
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 20


For data from other film programs see this article as well as the Application Tracker:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (May 3, 2020)

Recent application threads:






						USC School of Cinematic Arts MFA Screenwriting Fall 2020
					

Who's applying this year?  Fall Admission Deadline: November 15th  Required supplemental application materials per USC:  The following supplemental materials must be submitted via the SlideRoom application for admission consideration:   Autobiographical Character Sketch (please upload in PDF...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						USC School of Cinematic Arts - Stark Producing Program 2020
					

Deadline is November 15th  Who's applying this year?  https://cinema.usc.edu/admissions/procedures/producing/procedures.cfm  From the site:  The Peter Stark Program is highly selective, accepting 24 students out of an average of about 250 applicants each year.  Personal statement:  Answer the...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						USC School of Cinematic Arts SCA MFA Film & TV Production Fall 2020
					

Hey all! I’ve been working on my application for Fall 2020 and was wondering if anyone else is applying this year!



					www.filmschool.org
				









						USC School of Cinematic Arts Film & TV Production Spring 2020
					

Hey everyone! I haven't found any threads for this specific application, so I decided to create one. Who's intending to apply for Spring 2020? I am an international applicant and was looking for some help with my application!



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (May 12, 2020)

Here's our interview with USC Admissions... you should find it extremely helpful. 














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2021)

Updated with acceptance graphs.


----------

